# Ice Fishing Sled



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I am looking for a small ice fishing sled. I was going to buy a new one, but I'd rather just buy a used one. I need one that is big enough for a manual auger and will fit in my Honda Accord. If anyone out there has one let me know!


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's one. http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =233&lpid=


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Sportsmans in ogden had small sleds for 16-17 bucks .


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Instead of buying a small sled. You should just buy a small truck. :lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

holman927 said:


> Instead of buying a small sled. You should just buy a small truck. :lol:


That would be nice! That is the plan in the distant future...I just hope it's not too distant :lol:


----------

